# ClockTower Prop Display at Spirit Halloween



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Trying to figure out how they got the clock hands to run backwards and speed up. 

Boy, did they get bent out of shape when I tried to climb up inside to look. I said, "I have 30 years of professional retail display experiance." They were not impressed. 

Putting it out there to current Spirit employees or anyone who might have a clue? 

Please make it a simple thing. Not very mechanically savvy.

The DVR and I got into it AGAIN tonight and we're not speaking.........I think she's seeing the entertainment system in the Chevy which still gives me the run-around and are plotting against me..


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Not sure how they made it, but you might be able to buy it at the end of the season. I've got my name down by the columns from the haunted hotel at my local store already!


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

here's how it's done http://www.instructables.com/id/Reverse-Clock-1/step2/Step-2/


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Craig, that's not the same effect - the display in the Spirit stores has both hands moving fast, backwards, at different speeds. Not like a real clock, but more like they've got a couple of small DC motors spinning the hands. I think they go around the clock face every few seconds.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

can i play? 

i think it's one small motor with 2 diff sized plastic gears spinning the hands.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

That makes sense. Any link to plans or examples of this type of thing?


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Isn't that just a projection? I didn't look very closely. The sales guy said you could buy it after the season. Not sure of cost


----------

